# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  باز کردن فایلهای dll

## reza_z

سلام به همگی دوستان 
ایا برنامه ای وجود داره که فایل های dll  باز کنه و یا ببینیم توش چیه ؟

----------


## kia1349

برنامه dllviewer
فقط اطلاعات سیستمی به شما میده(یعنی سورس و الگریتم نه)

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 
شاید منظور دوستمون این باشه که آیا میشه مثلا لیست توابعی که توی DLL تعریف شده همراه با پارامتر هاشون رو دید

----------


## MM_Mofidi

> سلام 
> شاید منظور دوستمون این باشه که آیا میشه مثلا لیست توابعی که توی DLL تعریف شده همراه با پارامتر هاشون رو دید


منم دقیقا اینو میخوام یه موضوع براش بازکردم 

توابع و ثوابت فایلهای DLL,OCX
http://www.barnamenevis.org/vi...502&highlight=

جواب بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم. لطفا اگه کسی میدونه جواب بده

----------


## binyaz2003

با سلام
object browser  خود فاکس این کار رو به خوبی انجام می ده

----------


## reza_z

چطوری میشه کامل تر توضیح بدین

----------


## kia1349

خیلی ساده است
object browser را باز کن اگر dll و یا کامپوننت مورد نظر شما در لیست بود اونوقت اونو انتخاب کن و به کلاسها و متدها و سایر مشخصات اون توجه کن و اگرنه باید با گزینه های موجود کامپوننت مورد نظر را add کنی و بعد به روشی که گفتم عمل کنی

----------


## ehsan_najafi

سلام.من میخوام یه برنامه به نام epanet.exe رو تو یه محیط برنامه نویسی -مثلا مطلب- call کنم و ازش  اطلاعات بگیرم.این برنامه epanet.dll  رو هم داره..کسی میتونه کمک کنه منو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## rahro

> سلام.من میخوام یه برنامه به نام epanet.exe رو تو یه محیط برنامه نویسی -مثلا مطلب- call کنم و ازش  اطلاعات بگیرم.این برنامه epanet.dll  رو هم داره..کسی میتونه کمک کنه منو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دقيقا متوجه نشدم منظورت چيه ولي اگر ميخاي از محتوي DLL سر بياري يکي از نرم افزارهايي که ميتونه کمکت کنه PE.Explorer هستش . سرچ کني پيداش ميکني

----------

